# Which 2D beat'em up?



## Armadillo-002 (Apr 1, 2008)

Which 2D beat'em up do you like and which character you frequently play with, do you like the BG music for the characters level/ game. This can range from Street fighter/Capcom fighters, King of fighters or Guilty Gear series. 

I for one like the Guilty Gear XX series and think Ky kise, Chip Zanuff and Sol Badguy are good charaters to play with. The music just rocks (no pun).


----------



## Talysia (Apr 1, 2008)

Oddly enough, the 2D beat'em up I play the most these days is Guilty Gear XX, too. Character-wise, I usually play as Ky Kiske or Dizzy, though I'm pretty good at playing as Anji or Bridget. The music is pretty good - it certainly sticks in the mind - and the characters have good backstories.

I've played a lot of 2D beat'em ups (I started with StreetFighter II, years ago. Still a favourite) The King of Fighters series is ok, but without the story mode I tended to lose interest.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 2, 2008)

Until developers actually put out a truly 3D fighting game (Power Stone came relatively close, and ironically the craptastic War of the Monsters came close as well) I'm gonna stick to my guns and say that my favorite 2D fighting game is Soul Caliber (followed closely by Guilty Gear X and Capcom Vs. SNK).


----------



## Quokka (Apr 2, 2008)

SF2 would probably be an all time favourite though I havent played a fighter in years, the seperate endings for each character was a real treat and kept me spending until I managed to finish the game with each one. Never really had a favourite character (maybe Vega at a push), Ken was the toughest imo but they were all fun. Only thing was I was never very good at the special moves, I wasn't a button masher it's just that while friends had them working like clockwork I was never quite sure, never seemed to hurt me though I was always just a little less predictable 

Going back even further Barbarian (Death Sword in the US) was a sword fighting game for the commodore64 that was fun, had suprisingly good game play and the ability to cut off your opponents head.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 2, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I'm gonna stick to my guns and say that my favorite 2D fighting game is Soul Calibe.



This has to be my vote too, I thought it was fantastic!


----------

